# Sold my first homebreds



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Quick and easy. Put them on Craigslist last night and had them sold to some nice Philipino folks this afternoon. They took all three for $300. $100 a piece. I would have liked to got more, but what I have seen prices for meat kids are down. I would have had to get $120 a piece at the auction down the street to clear the same money, which is sometimes possible, but then they might have only brought $80 too. 
Rather than post pics, here is the CL ad. I'm pretty proud of my Saanen doe Rose, her kids weighed 75 lbs at 12 1/2 weeks. 
http://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/grd/3086874817.html


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tim you did real good! Last week prices at Everson were 80-85 per head for 63# average.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Tim you did real good! Last week prices at Everson were 80-85 per head for 63# average.


Thanks for the report, Nancy. I don't like seeing the price so low. 
They are way down in Texas according to their reports. Lambs are
down too though.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on the sale, sounds like you did the right thing by selling them on CL instead of auction. I looked at the report at two of the auctions here, and the one closest to me was really low, like the highest being in the $70's! But the bigger auction the prices look pretty good, slaughter kids were selling between $115-167 but nannies and does were bringing $142 at most. 
We sold a couple of bucklings at auction a couple of months ago for $150 each, no way we'd get that now. Spring is definitely the best time to sell them that I've noticed, and a lot of people I've talked to say they breed for fall kids, so they are at a good weight by spring for auction. So I'd keep an eye on stock prices to figure out the best time of year to sell them if you want to sell at auction


----------

